# RESISTANCE RP



## silverwuffamute (Dec 17, 2018)

You live under tyranny, are punished with death for going against the ruling party, but you aren’t alone in these outlandish ideas. Many others are beginning to wake up and stand up against the oppressors with fists held high, you and others will plot and carefully execute terrorist attacks against government infrastructure to cripple the regime and when enough damage is done and your forces are large enough, you will storm the citadel and put an end to the rights violations that left unpunished for many years.

REQUIRED SLOTS

Soldiers/guards
Cops
Resistance fighters
Government officials
Ordinary citizens
Resistance leaders
And many others in the future!

Ping me here if your interested, it will be over discord and we need around twenty people to make this work


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ping! 
(Sorry I couldn't resist)
I might be interested, I have a female Kitsune who can work as a nightclub singer and dancer. She also knows how to defend herself so she could be a means of passing information to the resistance.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 17, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Ping!
> (Sorry I couldn't resist)
> I might be interested, I have a female Kitsune who can work as a nightclub singer and dancer. She also knows how to defend herself so she could be a means of passing information to the resistance.


Sounds interesting, if your absolutely sure then I’ll send you a link


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ok I'm interested, send me the link please.


----------



## Seph (Dec 17, 2018)

I could be a soldier or guard.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 17, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Ok I'm interested, send me the link please.


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 17, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey I'm interested in being a citizen


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 17, 2018)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> Hey I'm interested in being a citizen


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 18, 2018)

Bump


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 19, 2018)

Bump it up


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 22, 2018)

(I'm kinda interested but I don't think the common people can adequately pay a bounty Hunter like myself and I refuse to work for tyrants so idk what to do)


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 23, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> (I'm kinda interested but I don't think the common people can adequately pay a bounty Hunter like myself and I refuse to work for tyrants so idk what to do)


You can have a custom role in the server if you’d like, and you never quite know who will hire you


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 23, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> You can have a custom role in the server if you’d like, and you never quite know who will hire you


(Oh, this is on some sites server? I can't download other social media apps cuz they crash my tablet)


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 23, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> (Oh, this is on some sites server? I can't download other social media apps cuz they crash my tablet)


It is hosted on discord currently


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 23, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> It is hosted on discord currently


(Everything is on discord these days)


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 24, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> (Everything is on discord these days)


It’s just more efficient and actually notifies people when a post is made unlike many other platforms


----------



## Fortebx (Dec 25, 2018)

seems interesting may i join?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 25, 2018)

ooo interesting can i be a ressistance fighter or cop? or a custom role like a merc?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 25, 2018)

Fortebx said:


> seems interesting may i join?


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 25, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> ooo interesting can i be a ressistance fighter or cop? or a custom role like a merc?


Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm interested, but only if it's cyberpunk or similar.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 26, 2018)

Still filling roles? I would like to be is some sort of resistance intelligence operations role.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 26, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Still filling roles? I would like to be is some sort of resistance intelligence operations role.


Of course!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 26, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I'm interested, but only if it's cyberpunk or similar.


Sort of, it does take place in a dystopian future maybe 60 or 70 years from now


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> Sort of, it does take place in a dystopian future maybe 60 or 70 years from now


As long as computers are still working, I can probably work with it.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 27, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> As long as computers are still working, I can probably work with it.


They are


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 27, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> They are


Well, I'll give it a shot if I'm around during the gathering times.
When does everyone get together?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 27, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, I'll give it a shot if I'm around during the gathering times.
> When does everyone get together?


It’s random, but usually mid day is the more active times, though we are still growing the server


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 27, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, I'll give it a shot if I'm around during the gathering times.
> When does everyone get together?



Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 28, 2018)

Bump


----------



## silverwuffamute (Dec 30, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Hearthorns (Dec 31, 2018)

I haven't done large (more than 3 person) RP yet, so if you have room for a smuggler I wouldn't mind joining!


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 1, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 2, 2019)

i mean, i guess i could be a resistance fighter, so yeah, i mean if i can.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 2, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i mean, i guess i could be a resistance fighter, so yeah, i mean if i can.


That could work, we have quite a few of them, it’d be better to discuss this in the server

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

